# Silk Road Tour in China



## actchina (Apr 23, 2013)

*6-day Silk Road China Impression Tour*
Destination: Urumqi, Turpan, Liuyuan, Dunhuang
Tour Highlights:
>>Heavenly Lake
>> Mogao Grottoes
>> Bezilkilk caves
>> Ruin City of Gaochang
>> Crescent Moon Lake

Inquiry Tour
Tour Overview:
The China travel tour package give an impression of ancient Silk Road route covering top tourist attracions such as Provincial Museum, Lake of Heaven, Mogao Grottoes, Bezilkilk caves, Ruin City of Gaochang, Crescent Moon Lake.
Day By DayTour Fee
Day 1 Urumqi 
Meet your guide and driver at the Urumqi airport.

Day 2 Urumqi
Meals: B, L
Sites Visited: Provincial Museum, Lake of Heaven
Explore the fantastic collection of mummies at the impressive Provincial Museum before traveling outside the city to the gorgeous Lake of Heaven. Back in Urumqi, visit the local markets with your guide.

Day 3 Urumqi/Turpan 
Meals: B, L
Sites Visited: Ruin City of Jiaohe, Irragation SystemKarze, Emin Minaret 
Drive to Turpan,visit the ruin city of Jiaohe, which is almost 2000years, after this we will visit the underground irragation system Karze. After lunch we will drive to Emin Minaret. After this back to the hotel.

Day 4 Turpan/Liuyuan (Overnight train)
Meals: B, L
Sites Visited: Bezilkilk caves, Ruin City of Gaochang
Morning visit the Bezilkilk caves, which is full of the wall painting, most of them from Tang dynastay.,after this 
visit the ruin city of Gaochang. In the afternoon is city sightseeing. After the sightseeing, be transferred to train station for the overnight train (with soft sleeper) to Liuyuan.

Day 5 Liuyuan/Dunhuang
Meals: B, L
Sites Visited: Mogao Grottoes, Echoing-Sand Mountain, Crescent Moon Lake, Camel Riding Experience 
Transfer to your hotel from the train station. After breakfast, you are picked up to see the Mogao Grottoes. After that, ride the camel to see the Echoing-Sand Mountain (where you will observe a very curious natural phenomenon), and then proceed to visit the Crescent Moon Lake.

Day 6 Dunhuang 
Meals: B
After breakfast, you will be driven to the airport.
Service end


----------

